# Is This Website A Legit Seller Of Orient Watches



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Their prices seem reasonable, I am interested in their power reserve models.

The one at the top(when you click on Orient then reserve) has some gold on it. I am presuming that this is not real gold. What is it, gold plated ...

I have read that the movement in these watches is of quite good quality, but what about the metals and materials used. How does the watch feel on, does it feel like a nice tag or something.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes it`s perfectly legit, I`ve bought a number of watches from Stuart over the years without any problems whatsoever :thumbup:

I can`t comment on the particular watch you`re interested in but have eight Orients (one of which I bought in 1987) and am very happy with them all, they are well built & reliable


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Any second now... any second now... :butcher:


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

hmm,

I am looking at the :

Orient RLX Blue/Gold Watch

88.00 UK Pounds - Including Shipping!!

also

Orient Power Reserve Sport

83.00 UK Pounds - Including Shipping!!

Anyone got anything 2 say about these 2.

Also, is this the best place for me to buy. I am a UK resident


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

:butcher:

Come on mods, how much axe sharpening do you need? :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

kc104 said:


> is this the best place for me to buy. I am a UK resident


AFAIK he`s the only UK based supplier of Orient watches, Roy did sell them about 4 years ago but hasn`t had any for sometime


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AbingtonLad said:


> :butcher:
> 
> Come on mods, how much axe sharpening do you need? :lol:


He is right kc, as per...



> General Forum Guidelines:
> 
> Links to or URLs for sites where watches or related items are offered for sale, or to other watch forums will be deleted.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Ooh, wow, I did not know that you were not allowed to post web addresses. My bad.

What is your favorite orient Mach.

Thanks for the heads up AbingtonLad


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

kc104 said:


> What is your favorite orient Mach.


Tricky question I like them all, I do have a soft spot for my eldest which was purchased new from a stall in a Kuala Lumpa Bus Station in `87 for the princely sum of Â£8 & is still going strong 

* 3 Star, 17 Jewel Manual Wind early `80`s*










But then there`s these...

* CEX04001DO (Blue) & CEX04001MO (Orange) cal.46G41 21 Jewels*










* CER1A001B0 cal.46D 21 Jewels.*










*
CEM65006D`Mako` cal. 469 21 Jewels.*










Of course there`s also the Orient Star which is the company`s next level up...

*WZ0311PF cal.597 21 Jewels*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve also got these two, but nice though they are I have to admit I prefer the others...

*
2ER00001B cal.46D 21 Jewels.*










*2ER0002D cal.46D 21 Jewels.*


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

what is the metal material like on those models you have there. I have a metal tag and accurist. I can tell the difference (not surprisingly) between the quality of the finish and material used on those 2 watches. How do you rate the metals and finishes on the models you have.

I guess I am just asking you in general also if you think they are good watches.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

All are good but the OS is the best followed by the CEX, CEM & CER, the Subs & 3 Star although good aren`t quite up to the level of the others.

Right you`ll have to excuse me, I`m just off to have my dinner


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Mach, you forgot to post this one, CEM58002, Slide Rule with Titanium case and bracelet.










Or have I found the only Orient not in your collection


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> All are good but the OS is the best followed by the CEX, CEM & CER, the Subs & 3 Star although good aren`t quite up to the level of the others.
> 
> Right you`ll have to excuse me, I`m just off to have my dinner


I was in a bit of a rush there what I should have said was that they are all excellent not just `good` 



mutley said:


> Mach, you forgot to post this one, CEM58002, Slide Rule with Titanium case and bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You`re right I did miss that one









*
CEM58001B, cal. 469 21 jewels*










BTW does any one have a spare bracelet for one of these?


----------

